

Meet Speedify, the Solution to Slow Internet - frankenbagel
http://speedify.com/blog/introducing-speedify/

======
misterbishop
Ive been using this software in beta for a few months. Its a great option if
you're already paying for LTE and cable/fiber (and who isn't these days).

Users in areas with only DSL or 3g can also take advantage.

In addition you get a vpn-like location picker for those of you watching BBC
or Netflix in restricted regions.

